# Cast a HYPOTHETICAL Fullmetal Alchemist film



## Stunna (Apr 10, 2011)

I don't know about you guys, but if I could pick one film to receive a live action US adaption, it would be FMA. In this thread, post what actors you think would play what characters.

You can base it off appearance, acting skill, or whatever.

Here are mine:


*Spoiler*: _Alexander Ludwig as Edward Elric_


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Apr 10, 2011)

Bale's a great Mustang. But I'd take Clive Owen over him out of it, because of his voice. 

I'd have the kid playing Joffrey in Game of Thrones play Ed or maybe the un-armorized Al. One of them.

Then I'd have Slumdog as Scar. Doesn't fit, but hey, it's Slumdog. 
And also have Slumdog's girlfiend as Rose.


----------



## Ennoea (Apr 10, 2011)

I think FMA would be a great TV series. I thought about casting once but for the life of me couldn't come up with anyone decent.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Apr 11, 2011)

I think they should cast it wit nothing but teen pop moviestars.

Edward? He can be played by none other than Robert Pattison--he's good at playing Edwards.

Colonel Mustang? I'm going to have to go with Patrick Stewart.


----------



## Superrazien (Apr 11, 2011)

I always thought Mustang should be Asian, hes got an Asian look. Maybe that dude from Ninja Assassin.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 11, 2011)

Justin Bieber is The FullMetal Alchemist


----------



## Pseudo (Apr 11, 2011)

White prepubescent boys.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 11, 2011)

Trolls GTFO


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 11, 2011)

My only problem with that casting is Marion. Lust is too hot of a role for her, she looks too old. And Liam would make for a better Hohenheim/Father. Also JGL is to young for Hughes (ok so it was more than one problem)

Bale would be perfect as Mustang. And I can see Robert Pattinson playing the role of Havoc. Kate Beckinsale (underworld chick) would be good as Hawkeye. And Angelina Jolie for Alexandra Armstrong


----------



## Stunna (Apr 11, 2011)

Maes was 29.

JGL is 30.

And I can understand your point about Marion, but she's a fox



Liam would make a better Hohenheim/Father, I'll concede that.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 11, 2011)

Yeah but JGL looks too Young. I can't see him playing a convincing dad role.

EDIT: The guy from Ninja Assassin would be great for the role of Ling. and Will Smith as Scar would be badass

Also the guy from Narnia would make a good Edward.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Apr 11, 2011)

Zach Efron is definitely Edward Elric.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 11, 2011)

Both William Mosely (Narnia dude) and Efron are too old for Ed.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 11, 2011)

Not really. They could both play the part rather well. They'd just have to get rid of the short jokes.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 11, 2011)

It's not Ed without the shortness. Nothing CGI can't fix, but not with everyone.

Those guys wouldn't look right.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 11, 2011)

I suppose you're right.

What do you think of Will Smith playing scar? Or Dwayne Johnson


----------



## Stunna (Apr 11, 2011)

I can't picture anyone playing Scar except Faran Tahir.

There are some roles you're born for.

Though I've thought about Dwayne Johnson, the Ishvalans are supposed to represent Middle-Eastern people, right? I think Tahir would be best.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 11, 2011)

Idk Tahir doesn't convince me.


----------



## Superrazien (Apr 11, 2011)

Ok my picks

Edward Elric- Logan Lerman

*Spoiler*: __ 








King Bradly-Tom Selleck

*Spoiler*: __ 








Roy Mustang- Jamie Bamber

*Spoiler*: __ 








Scar- The Rock

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Superrazien (Apr 11, 2011)

Continued 

Lust-Eliza Dushku

*Spoiler*: __ 








Winry-Dakota Fanning

*Spoiler*: __ 








Von Hohenheim/Father- Johnny Depp

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Stunna (Apr 11, 2011)

I was thinking either Dakota or AnnaSophia.

I heard Dakota's a bitch


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 12, 2011)

The only ones I dont agree with from superraizen's picks are Depp and the guy for Mustang


----------



## Bear Walken (Apr 12, 2011)

Years ago a young Macaulay Culkin (Ed) & a young Elijah Wood (Al) would have been a good choice for the Elric brothers.


----------



## Superrazien (Apr 12, 2011)

~Avant~ said:


> The only ones I dont agree with from superraizen's picks are Depp and the guy for Mustang



You dont think Depp looks like Hohenheim? And I would imagine no one is questioning his acting skills lol.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 12, 2011)

Idk just dont see him in the role, Liam Neeson is still a better fit in my opinion.


----------



## Superrazien (Apr 12, 2011)

^ I can't knock Neeson hes awesome. I just think Depp looks like Hohenheim, and he obviously is extremely talented.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 12, 2011)

I think Angelina Jolie would make a good Lust as well.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 12, 2011)




----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 12, 2011)

Nice call.

Do you think it'd be feasible to make Gluttony CGI?


----------



## Stunna (Apr 12, 2011)

lol, I've been thinking about how Gluttony would be handled.

I guess they would use an actor, but go over him with CGI or something like they did with Avatar and King Kong.


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 12, 2011)

I can't think of anyone to play Envy or Pride for that matter


----------



## Jena (Apr 13, 2011)

Superrazien said:


> You dont think Depp looks like Hohenheim? And I would imagine no one is questioning his acting skills lol.



I think Depp would be good as Hohenheim because he has more of that "scruffy and downtrodden look". Not that Nieson can't pull that off, but Johnny Depp can _really_ look like life's kicked him in the ass a few times. Hohenheim (to me) always looked like that.


----------



## Stunna (Apr 13, 2011)

Freddie Highmore, maybe if a bit younger, could play Pride.

Envy... anyone know an extremely androgynous male actor? lol


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 15, 2011)

We forgot about the most important character. Who's gonna play Armstrong?


----------



## Bear Walken (Apr 15, 2011)

Hulk Hogan ?


----------



## ~Avant~ (Apr 15, 2011)

GTFO! 

Maybe if he was younger and actually in shape.


----------



## Stunna (May 23, 2011)

B-B-B-BUMP!


----------



## Jena (May 24, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Freddie Highmore, maybe if a bit younger, could play Pride.
> 
> Envy... anyone know an extremely androgynous male actor? lol



Jamie Campbell Bower is pretty androgynous. Not sure if he really looks like Envy, though...

*Spoiler*: __


----------

